# kernel panic subito dopo aver installato gentoo .....

## rota

e che cavolo ...so tre gironi che dura l'installazione di gentoo ...su un pentium 3 ...

sono partito da stage 1 ...e la prima volta che lo faccio ...di solito faccio lo stage 3 per commodita ....pero grazzie a sta epserienzza posso smentire una cosa ....

gentoo non we vero che e fatta  per i pigri .....io mi ritengo uno dei piu scansafatiche che anno la faccia tosta di dirlo spudaratamente ...

vabbe il mio probb .e che l'installazione e stata un pochino penosa.... 

pero non mi adato probblemi .... e filata tutta liscia ... pero riavvio la macchina e .... e ...indovinate kernel panic.....  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

vabbe vi posto l'erorre....cosi mi aiutate a capire ....

VFS: canot open root device "803" or 08:03

please append accorrect "root=" boot oppdon kernel panic : VFS unarle to mount root fson 08:03

eppure io lilo lo editato bene ... e facendo /sbin/lilo non mi da erorri ...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta come sono disposte le partizioni e il tuo lilo.conf

----------

## Vendicatore

Prova a passare come parametro root= il nome esteso della partizione (per hda1 ad esempio e' /dev/disc0/part1).

----------

## rota

lunica cosa che posso dirvvvi e che o come riconoscimento dell discho invece di hda ....e sda

percio le partizzionu sono 

sda1 boot

sda2 swap 

sda3 /

io lilo lo imoostato come all solito ...infatti non mi creea probblemi...nel senso che non o nessun erorre .....

----------

## rota

vendicatore mi fai un esempio piu realistico cosi capisco ?????/

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> io lilo lo imoostato come all solito ...infatti non mi creea probblemi...nel senso che non o nessun erorre .....

 

Postalo comunque! Hai messo il supporto per il devfs nel kernel? E quello per i dischi sata (presumo che siano sata visto che li prende con sda)

----------

## Vendicatore

Sono dischi sata?

In quel caso controlla come sono compilati nel kernel, se come dischi scsi o come dischi ide (in ogni caso il nome esteso e' sempre lo stesso).

----------

## rota

m... io non sono molto praticho con la compilazzione dell kernel ...

io o seguito la guida  dell cd su come configurare il kernel...dovve devvo andare per vedere come e impostato il kernel a rigurado il discho ecc...????

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sono dischi sata?

----------

## rota

non saprei ....creddo di si ...voi intanto ditemi come fare poi domani verifico ....( chieddo a chi la montati ...)  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## rota

o un disco scasi 

che devvo fare devvo una volta dentro la configurazziobe dell kernell con make dove vaddo ????

io penso dentro SCSI support ..ma poi che faccio ???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Devi mettere il supporto scsi per i dischi e quello per il tuo controller

----------

## rota

ok per il supporto ai dischi sci lo  fatto ...ma cosa e il supporto all controller ???

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> ok per il supporto ai dischi sci lo  fatto ...ma cosa e il supporto all controller ???

 

Cosa cosa e' il supporto al controller. Ci sara' sulla tua scheda un controller scsi posta un lspci

----------

## rota

lpsci

SCSI storage controller : adaptec AHA-2940UW Pro / AIC-788x (rev1)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

```
Device Drivers  --->  SCSI device support  --->SCSI low-level drivers  --->

<*> Adaptec AIC7xxx support (old driver)
```

----------

## rota

m.. senti per crerare un floppy di boot ???' cosi provvo a vedere se parte in questo modo ...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> m.. senti per crerare un floppy di boot ???' cosi provvo a vedere se parte in questo modo ...

 

??? Cosa vuoi fare?

----------

## rota

ok il kenrle lo impostato cosi 

o selezionato questi :

SCSI supoort

SCSI disck support

SCSI tape support

SCSI generic support

in piu o fatto come mi ai detto tu ...

poi lilo lo configurato in questo moddo..

boot=/dev/sda

map=/boot.map

image= /boot/nome_della_imaggine

root= /boot/sda3

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quando hai messo quello che ti ho detto hai ricompilato il kernel?

----------

## rota

si certo che lo ricompilato ..fino qui ci arrivo:(

lo ricompilato cosi ...

make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

----------

## rota

vorrei provare a fare come a detto vendicatore ... solo che non o capito bene cosa devvo fare 

io o dev/sda3 che fa da /

come faccio cosi ???

/dev/sda3/sda/sda3 ????'

----------

## AlterX

di sicuro è un problema di partizione non corretta

----------

## rota

vi rivelo un piccolo segreto .... pero non ditelo a nessuno ..sti giorni so ..diventato piu scemo dell solito .....

andando su /etc/fstab avevvo dimenticato di dirgli 

1) il filesytem di /

2) non o corretto l'indirizzo della partizzione da /dev/hda in /dev/sda3

 :Smile: 

mo riavvio e poi vi facci sapere .. se era questo il probblema .....e se lo risolto ....oK

----------

## rota

o riavviato la macchina ma compare sempre klo stesso erorre ...mi sa che e al partizzione che e andata.....

mo come faccio ???mica me piglia di reintallare il tutto .. :Sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

 

Con un 2.6 basta un make && make modules_install

Vuoi postare per favore il tuo lilo.conf?????

----------

## rota

che vorresti dire che e li che sbaglio????

io ssto usando la gentoo l'ultima ...uscita...

non ricordo adesso se il kernel e quello che ai detto tu .... ma perche se faccio come avevo detto io mi creea probblemi????

vabbe riscordatevi che vi avevvo detto che non sono pratico nella compilazzione dell kernel...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok ma vuoi postare questo lilo.conf?

----------

## rota

forse o o o capito qusale e il probblema....il kernell 2.6 mi creea probblemi 

io infatti quando avevvo knoppix sulla macchina se all boot dicevvo di usare quell kernell mi comparivva lo strsso erorre che o adesso...

percio dovvrei risolvere il tutto mettendo il 2.4 ..non so perche ma e cosi

----------

## neon

 *rota wrote:*   

> in piu o fatto come mi ai detto tu ...
> 
> poi lilo lo configurato in questo moddo..
> 
> boot=/dev/sda
> ...

 

/boot/sda3??? E che è???

forse intendi /dev/sda3

----------

## fedeliallalinea

ok mi scuso con rota non avevo visto che aveva gia' postato il lilo.conf

----------

## neon

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> ok mi scuso con rota non avevo visto che aveva gia' postato il lilo.conf

 

Non per fare il "criticatore mascherato" ma se l'avesse postato in maniera più chiara si sarebbe anche trovato più facilmente...

----------

## calvizia

Rota, se tu riuscissi a scrivere meglio, specificando bene il problema, senza errori di ortografia, sarebbe sicuramente meglio.

Io, sinceramente, devo leggere 2/3 volte prima di capire quello che scrivi....   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Non per fare il "criticatore mascherato" ma se l'avesse postato in maniera più chiara si sarebbe anche trovato più facilmente...

 

Si effettivamente un po' di bbcode non sarebbe stato male... ma cio' non toglie che la colpa e' mia. Come l'hai visto tu potevo trovarlo anche io.

----------

## rota

solo una cosa... o letto che qualcuno mette nell use qualche informazzione dell kernel... nono capito perche ...ne sapete qualcosa????'  :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> solo una cosa... o letto che qualcuno mette nell use qualche informazzione dell kernel... nono capito perche ...ne sapete qualcosa????'  

 

In che senso?

----------

## rota

se ricordo o letto che metteva la versione dell kernel nella use

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *rota wrote:*   

> se ricordo o letto che metteva la versione dell kernel nella use

 

Ok ma questo e' un'altro discorso... Hai messo apposto il problema vero?

----------

## rota

non propio perche a tradimento er collega venerdi siccome o fatto tarddi all lavoro mi a messo knoppix perche e scemo.....io lo amszzzoooooooooo...er bello che manco la installato come si devve o dovuto rinstallarla ...sonoarabbiato ... prima mi dicono metti gentoo povabbe forsi a traddimento me lla tlgono perche cosi mi fa vedere che llui sa usare meglio di me linux....be se si accontenta di usare knoppix che non fa altro che copiare sull ardish quello che ce nell cd....che coglio,,,,,n

e

be squsate ma  e uno sfogo perche ci tenevvo a installare gentoo su quella macchina ...pero a fine mese ci riprovvo mi invento unn erorre e faccio in modo che lknoppis mi faccia un bell kernel panic...  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## xchris

fai un boot con livecd e verifica.

Dubito che siano le partizioni andate.

----------

## X-Drum

 *rota wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> be squsate ma  e uno sfogo perche ci tenevvo a installare gentoo su quella macchina ...pero a fine mese ci riprovvo mi invento unn erorre e faccio in modo che lknoppis mi faccia un bell kernel panic...   

 

rota mi permetto di darti alcuni piccoli consigli....

se decidi di installare linux in genere (o gentoo nello specifico):

a)verifica sempre prima la configurazione hardware della macchina su cui intendi installare (cpu,scheda video,scheda audio,chipset,schede di rete,dischi,ecc) in maniera da sapere già grosso modo cosa dovrai compilare nel kernel e che eventuali paccheti/drivers di terze parti installare se disponibili o necessari.

E comunque sarà piu' semplice configurare il sistema base

b)tieni sempre a mente cosa dovrà andare a fare quella macchina una volta pronta (server di rete,semplice desktop,tostapane,ecc ) in tal modo avrai un'idea dei pacchetti che dovrai installare sulla macchina.

c)installare gentoo nello specifico d stage1 su un PIII richiede un mucchio di tempo, a mio avviso, sarebbe stato meglio partire da stage 3 (magari precompilato per PIII se proprio tieni all'ottimizzazione) 

ok le cose che ho detto sono cose ovvie, anzi scontate, ma a mio avviso tu parti allo sbaraglio (magari a causa dell'entusiamo) sii un attimo piu' riflessivo, credo che questa situazione ti abbia fatto perdere un mucchio di tempo e abbia messo in cattiva luce il tuo operato, solo perche' sei stato impulsivo e poco chiaro nella descrizione dei problemi...

alla fine le problematiche in cui ti sei imbattuto erano state ampiamente discusse in numerosi 3ds di questo forum...

ma quante installazioni d gentoo fai in un mese?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lavish

[OT]

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> b)tieni sempre a mente cosa dovrà andare a fare quella macchina una volta pronta (server di rete,semplice desktop,tostapane,ecc ) in tal modo avrai un'idea dei pacchetti che dovrai installare sulla macchina.

 

Ecco a cosa serviva hot-plug!!!!!

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

[/OT]

----------

## rota

ragazzi vi voglio tutti bene ....  :Cool:   :Cool: 

o fatto tesoro dei vostri prezziosissimi cosnigli...

be ne faccio veramente tante ....perche o tantissime macchine ...anche troppe .....neo piu di 30 a casa e poi se metti che all lavoro ne o la possibilita di avenre quante ne voglio...perche lavoro in un negozzio per pc percio ...  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  sto sempre a installare gentoo ...certe volte mi riesce altre no...la piu dura e stata questa....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  vabbe pero a fine mese ci riprovvo ...

----------

## neon

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Sono dischi sata?

 

 *rota wrote:*   

> non saprei ....creddo di si ...voi intanto ditemi come fare poi domani verifico ....( chieddo a chi la montati ...)    

 

 *rota wrote:*   

> be ne faccio veramente tante ....perche o tantissime macchine ...anche troppe .....neo piu di 30 a casa e poi se metti che all lavoro ne o la possibilita di avenre quante ne voglio...perche lavoro in un negozzio per pc percio ...

 

 :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

Non è una buona pubblicità...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

